# BKT - Black Rock Mining



## itchy (20 December 2006)

this is a gem waiting to evolve. 3.7m underwritten by the WORLD BANK for their hungary geothermal project! that means no bloody downside, and for the world bank to cover their asses must have potential! this is the first deal ever of its kind to be underwritten by the world bank! 
also some intereting 5c non-renuncable for previous s/h with rights also tradable! this little baby will go somewhere, already up 7c in a few days to 13c and an very experienced management, coupled with projects with excellent proximity to the mkt aka olympic dam.

and PEM own 16%.


----------



## quarky (8 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

thinking of getting into this.
it brokeout with 25% jump yesterday.

might go higher during this week.

interesting...


----------



## motion (8 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Yep this one came up on my scan this morning... Looks good on the graph as well... Just doing my home work on this now... But looks like  a good buy and maybe a break out very soon...


----------



## quarky (8 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Actually bought some at $0.098

Will wait to see how it performs, if/when the ASX goes up.

Energy stocks have this habit of breaking out but not sustaining it, because drilling is sometimes a hit/miss affair.


----------



## Spaghetti (10 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

I think hot rocks are so very promising and so very very logical. And what a massive resrve we have!

My take is that the industry needs a lot of government funding and commitment to get it sailing. The share price, I think, suffered after Howard did not make any green energy announcements in the budget. However gov't  still has a lot of $$ in the coffers and will make an announcement re funding in a few weeks regarding energy etc etc after an industry report is lodged. Whether has anything to do at all with hot rocks we will need to wait and see. 

Meanwhile the SA gov't is keen to exploit this natural resource but to what degree I am not sure. I do not think this type of exploration and developement should be funded entirely by the private investor. The government needs to inject big money into it. Perhaps Rudd will be hot rock friendlier than Howard. If it takes off it can supply Australia energy needs for 800 years! And clean and green to boot.


----------



## YChromozome (10 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



Spaghetti said:


> Meanwhile the SA gov't is keen to exploit this natural resource but to what degree I am not sure.




I've been a shareholder of Geodynamic's since late 2002 when they listed and have been to most, if not all of the meetings. The former director of Geodynamic's,  Bertus de Graf has commented before that Mike Rann is heavily behind the HFR industry and has offered to do anything for them, except inject any money . Likewise Minister for Mineral Resources Development, Paul Holloway has been talking up the industry since 2003. He opened the 2003 SA conference with comments such as :

_“The ability of industry to innovate and promote new technology is exemplified by the experimental Hot Dry Rocks Project. I am quietly confident that this project, dependent on high heat flow of basement rocks in the Moomba - Gidgealpa region, will be the beginning of new era of clean green energy production for South Australia. This project has the potential to provide a significant proportion of South Australia’s energy requirements. I await the results from the first geothermal well, the 4.5 km hole Habanero 1, with great interest."_

And was back in 2004 with comments including :

_"It is also worth noting that South Australia is now a hotbed of exploration for geothermal energy – with investment coming from Geodynamics, Minotaur, Scopenergy, Perilya and Green Rock Energy. There opens some chance for an emissions free energy future - not just for the State - but for the nation. Some of you may have noticed the recent announcement by Queensland’s Premier Peter Beattie of Geo-thermal licences. I’m sorry Pete, but you’re three years behind us. Not only that, Geodynamics already have a well near Inniminka that I am told is coming along nicely."_

but again, no money . . .



Spaghetti said:


> I do not think this type of exploration and developement should be funded entirely by the private investor. The government needs to inject big money into it. Perhaps Rudd will be hot rock friendlier than Howard. If it takes off it can supply Australia energy needs for 800 years! And clean and green to boot.




Certainly, it is unfair if the coal industry or the coal geosequestration clan gets lots of money, but not the HDR industry. I think one of the arguments used by the current government is the technology is premature, but isn't geosequestration too?

However I don't see why the industry needs any funding. If the economics prove as good as the modeling then many of these companies (GDY, PTR, GRK, GHT, EDE, TEY) will have some nice bankable resources. With that, they should be able to fund developments from debt. Plus, there appears to be no shortage of quality backers for the industry. HDR pioneer, Geodynamics is backed by Origin Energy and Woodside. 

The geosequestration industry, on the other hand, may not be economically viable, and hence will require government assistance to get it off the ground.


----------



## Spaghetti (11 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Thanks YC, 

Read an article in the NY times not long ago that said there is no such thing as clean coal technology. 

I really do want to see a visionary in government support exploitation for this resource though with both words and money!! .Not so much from a shareholder point of view but as an Australian citizen. I do think it is in the national interest. Perhaps an injection of funds from government could fast track this resource into production rather than rely on nuclear power.

The big argument (given I am still fairly ignorant on details) seems to be that the major geothermal resources are not close to the power grid. So instead we build nuclear power plants in people's backyards?

I hope either way though this industry takes off. So logical to me, maybe I am missing a point or two but no-one seems to argue differently.

Thanks for your input, trying to learn as much as I can on this industry.


----------



## Spaghetti (11 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

On Green Rock Energy itself. I have no idea on how to compare one geothermal stock from another and chose GRK purely because it says it is close to the power grid and the s/p is low.

In the short term would resource size really matter given it will be so long lasting or is power grid accessability a more important plus at this stage?

Read the industry want some form of JORC of it's own so that investors can make better decisions but in the meantime what would be the most important criteria? 

Any input appreciated.


----------



## quarky (11 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

well, the shares opened @ 0.087 today
lower than the previous days.
but the market has slipped this morning.

yeah, just need to see if the govt. announces any funding for the energy sector


----------



## Spaghetti (14 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Up a bit today. I was reading about England considering using Hot Rock energy from Iceland. Interesting.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (14 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



Hi folks,

GRK .... CEO was on the local current affairs program last Friday
evening ... you will probably find a transcript of the Stateline
show, on th ABC's website.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Spaghetti (31 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Geothermal stocks have done well today, probably in response to Rudd's committment to the industry.

I believe Green Rock will have some results in September, until then it may all be dependant on government support to clean energy.


----------



## Spaghetti (31 May 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Turned up to be a great day for GRK, up 28%. I can't be sure but it seems only due to Labor Party policies. Hope it has another great day tomorrow but this one is difficult to assess. Few put buy orders in. It would be real nice if Howard tries to outdo Rudd on clean energy


----------



## quarky (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

GRK doing well today.

i bought mine at 0.098 about 3 weeks ago.
sold it today at 0.125
now, it's already at 0.14
damn!


must be labor's "hot rocks" policy.


----------



## Taurisk (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Hi guys
I just heard a repeat interview of Tim Flannery (Margaret Throsby, ABC) wherein Tim Flannery states that South Australia has enough Hot Rock energy to supply all of Australia for 100 years.  He then made a disclaimer saying he held shares in a Hot Rock Co., but didn't say which ones.
Apparently it's fairly easy to harvest the heat. 

Any ideas which co. has a big deposit/area in South Australia?  GDY?

Cheers

Taurisk


----------



## Taurisk (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



Taurisk said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any ideas which co. has a big deposit/area in South Australia?  GDY?
> 
> ...




Hi - no need to answer, I have just re-read the whole thread.
Great info, guys and gals

Cheers again
Taurisk


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

TEY has the best position in SA.
Close too Adelaide and a real large tennament area.
Will also rival grk for power too olympic dam


----------



## quarky (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

thanks!
maybe i'll look at TEY from today.

keep an  eye on it. 

but annoyed because i sold GRK at 0.125 and not 0.14 (even 0.015 difference for me was over $3500!)


----------



## Spaghetti (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

At last, never thought it would break 10.5. On a day I couldn't trade though. Is good value compared to the others I think but to what extent hard to measure.

TYE I thought was going to be in the Victorian electrical supply, correct me if I am wrong.

I hope this industry really takes off, such a logical way to confront so may issues including water shortage and green house emmisisons.

Go all Hot Rock Stock!


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

TEY has got the prime tennaments in SA and VIC.
Torrens Energy gets its name from Torrens Lkae in SA.
TEY is the leader  in geothermal with regards too tennament holdings but GRK can also do well


----------



## Spaghetti (4 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



Lucky_Country said:


> TEY has got the prime tennaments in SA and VIC.
> Torrens Energy gets its name from Torrens Lkae in SA.
> TEY is the leader  in geothermal with regards too tennament holdings but GRK can also do well




Seems they all claim some form of leadership. Though off GRK topic a little bit read today about Petratherm and Beach Petroleum, someone had mentioned Beach petroleum before. So many choices, made a bunch on GRK maybe time to invest across the sector as I truly believe in it.


----------



## Spaghetti (7 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

I sold out of Green Rock the other day @.155. Maybe this was too early to sell. Stock is on fire. Up 25% today. How far will this one go?. Was hovering around .09 for quite a while but now has exploded.


----------



## motion (18 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Seems GRK was up 23.33% today....no news out but the graph from what I can tell is look nice.... 

Is anyone still holding ? ...


----------



## Gordon (19 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

i am holding a small bit i picked up a few weeks ago - i think it may be going up on speculation of a bhp move after bhp announced it is looking into alternative energy.

Only reason i bought into it (along with TEY and EDE) is that i see a bright future for these up-coming alternative energy projects.

Here is to hoping they succeed!


----------



## Spaghetti (20 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

I am surprised to say the least. I was a true believer but only believed upto 15.5c when I sold out (having bought 8.9c). Bought in again briefly for a smaller gain to sell at .18c, never thought for a minute it would go over .20c. Just goes to show.


----------



## Hawkeye (20 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Long time reader - first time poster and I've been interested and now hold GRK for some time.  While I think their competitors in TEY are the pick of these sub $1 alt.energy stocks, GRK certainly look to be building to match them within the next year - or at least that's what I believe...2008 will be a very big year for GRK - definitely a long term pick...I'm rapt with how far they've come thus far.


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



Hawkeye said:


> Long time reader - first time poster and I've been interested and now hold GRK for some time.  While I think their competitors in TEY are the pick of these sub $1 alt.energy stocks, GRK certainly look to be building to match them within the next year - or at least that's what I believe...2008 will be a very big year for GRK - definitely a long term pick...I'm rapt with how far they've come thus far.




Hawkeye, my opinion is that the majority of these geothermal, or even the rest of the renewable energy stocks, are only at the early exploration stage.

TEY does look good with their about 50M shares/40M mktcap, but then that would increase easily when they start issuing more shares to raise funds, which these new explorers definitely need to fund their work.


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

I do agree that the renewable energy sector will definitely be a good long term investment, but things change quickly...i note the uranium sector being such a hot item before June suddenly turned cold.

GRK seems to be having its little own consolidation at the moment..


----------



## falconx (2 July 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

*2 Jul 2007 10:56
Ideal Stress Regime for Olympic Dam Geothermal Project* 

Green Rock Energy (ASX:GRK), a leading geothermal energy company, today announced that studies by the CSIRO of data from the Company’s Blanche No. 1 well supports the Company’s view that its geothermal leases at Olympic Dam are influenced by an ideal stress regime for a geothermal heat exchange reservoir.

The study by the CSIRO of the in-situ stresses using drill core and drill log data from the hot granites drilled in Blanche No. 1 (which was drilled to 1.93km depth, by the Company, alongside the Olympic Dam mine) indicates that the two principal horizontal stress directions from the hot granites are greater in magnitude than the principal vertical stress direction.

According to the CSIRO study : “the vertical stress being the minimum stress implies that hydraulic fracture orientation and fluid flow in a stimulated zone are most likely to be in a subhorizontal direction. This is an ideal situation for generating an optimal heat exchange reservoir that would allow a maximum distance between injection and production wells.”

Water pumped through fractures that open in a sub-horizontal direction will optimise the recovery of heat from the granites. Water circulated between injection and production wells essentially would be traveling horizontally through the granites as it gathers the heat trapped in the granites.

A sub-horizontal pathway through the granites means that the heat exchange process would be maximised. If the pathways had not been sub-horizontal, the water traveling through the fractures connecting the wells would pass from hot rocks to cooler rocks at shallower depths, reducing the effectiveness of the underground heat exchange process.

Green Rock Energy’s next step will be to measure the actual size and orientation of these principal stress directions in its forthcoming mini-hydrofrac to be carried out this year in its Blanche No. 1 well under contract with the CSIRO. This should substantially reduce both the
risks and costs of the deep fracture stimulation program by providing the Company with data to engineer the drilling of the deep wells and to optimise the design of the fracture stimulation program connecting those wells. The Company is in the process of securing a suitable drilling rig for this purpose.

About Green Rock Energy

Green Rock Energy is undertaking the evaluation of an engineered geothermal system (EGS) at its Olympic Dam Project, located within 10 kms of BHP Billiton’s Olympic Dam copper and uranium mine, in preparation for the construction of a series of EGS reservoirs to provide the heat energy to power a base load power plant in excess of 400MWe. In Hungary the Company
is working on developing geothermal power from hot geothermal water trapped in sedimentary rocks. 

What are everyones thoughts on this? Its now back trading at 19-20c so the market received it fairly well it seems. I like the fact that BHP and CSIRO are cooperating with them and hopefully they manage to source a good drilling rig soon.


----------



## EZZA (31 July 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

interesting article about grk in the age yesterday, being located nxt to bhp's olympic dam, and interest in hungry.

with production to be many years away, what it the does anyone have any ideas where the short term price targets will be for this stock.  just curious as to what short term events would drive this stock.  tey was i stock i was going to go into, had probs with etrade on the day i wanted to go in, missed it at high 40's and went into it at 51 cents, before selling it as it had low volume to see it skyrocket before all the hype in the media, damm.  looks like tey has come down back to earth though.

thinking about getting into this speccie, but have funds tied up in blue chips, more recently small caps.  no money left to pay with so prob wont, but think this could be nice one to trade with such a small market cap any movement would be quite large.   anyway will have a think about this one, if i offload one of my small caps might go into it.


----------



## zt3000 (29 August 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Announcment

"External expert assessment confirms the enormous potential of the Olympic Dam Geothermal Energy Project. Estimated net power capacity of up to 7.6MWe per well"

Up 40% on this news


----------



## wishfullthinking (1 September 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Hi I'm pretty inexperienced, any ideas on what effects the new announcement will have.
Announcement refers to changes in GEL licences and modest placement.
Hoping it is BHP as they are part of the new Emmissions Alliance, maybe they are going to put their money into GRK.
Any thoughts?


----------



## adambosso (14 September 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

GRK has started to steady off at 13c the past few days, any opinions whether they will go up in the near distant future of if the will go below 10c again?
I am currently holding a large amount of GRK shares purchased at 8.5c.
Should I keep or sell?
thanks ppl


----------



## Hawkeye (14 December 2007)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Struth - been a while since anyone posted about GRK! As I noted in an earlier post - 2008 is a big year for some of these Geothermals

http://http://www.abc.net.au/stateline/wa/content/2006/s1923316.htm

read this...then read this...

http://http://www.mediastatements.wa.gov.au/media/Media.nsf/0c079b992e7e607a48256a5a0016e16b/109d39c119cfef97c82573a900223b5b?OpenDocument

With W.A just having given the 'Green' Light (pardon the pun) to Geothermal - GRK repsonded by creeping up on what was an horrific day on the stock market for most...Adrian Larking has been looking into WA for some time now...12c today


----------



## nioka (27 February 2008)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Not much of a mention for GRK lately. This is a stock that I suggested should benefit from a Rudd Government. An announcement today states that hydraulic fracture testing at the Olympic dam site is about to commence. The Blanche No1 well was drilled to a depth of 1935 metres and will be hadraulically fractured at various depths to the bottom of the well. This will determine the pressure required th fracture the hot rock.
 The results of the testing program will be used to design the initial injection and production wells at greater depths in the hot granites and a major fraction stimulation via permeable fractures generated at depth. Given success this well pair will be used to feed geothermal energy to a pilot electricity generating plant. I suggest Peter Garrett will be watching progress here and so should investors prepared to take a risk. DYOR.


----------



## Bushman (11 June 2008)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*



nioka said:


> Not much of a mention for GRK lately. This is a stock that I suggested should benefit from a Rudd Government. An announcement today states that hydraulic fracture testing at the Olympic dam site is about to commence. The Blanche No1 well was drilled to a depth of 1935 metres and will be hadraulically fractured at various depths to the bottom of the well. This will determine the pressure required th fracture the hot rock.
> The results of the testing program will be used to design the initial injection and production wells at greater depths in the hot granites and a major fraction stimulation via permeable fractures generated at depth. Given success this well pair will be used to feed geothermal energy to a pilot electricity generating plant. I suggest Peter Garrett will be watching progress here and so should investors prepared to take a risk. DYOR.





Nice call Nioka. Have a look at today's announcement - applying to receive a $7m grant from the Federal government's Goethermal Drilling Program. Big bucks when you consider they currently have $1.5m in the bank. Ann also mentioned that they are: 
- recruiting, searching for a farm-in/JV and completing a 'proof-of-concept' for Olympic Dam; and
- hoping to progress West Aussie licences to exploration stage. 

It is, or is hoped to be, a 'major growth phase' for Green Rock. 

Acorn Capital believe them anyway. They took up 15m (or 8% of issued shares of 180m) @ 10cps. Who are Acorn Capital - they are a specialist investment manager focused solely on the microcap sector of the Australian share market. Australian Unity seem to think they know their ****e - they have launched the 'Acorn Capital Wholsesale Microcap Trust' to capitalise on Acorn's skill in picking undervalued listed microcaps of which GRK could be a prima facie example. Here is a link to the PDS:
www.australianunityinvestments.com....n_Microcap_Trust_Wholesale_Short_Form_PDS.pdf 

It was trading mid teens last year pre 'ye olde death, doom and gloom' credit crunch so is a re-rating on the cards? Mkt cap (180m shares at 10 cps) is 18m so it could be so. 

** Major Risk - hot granites is still an 'unproven' technology so buyer beware. But if it is a goer and can power the mega billion dollar Olympic Dam expansion then it will translate into some good returns IMO **


----------



## jbocker (12 June 2009)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Hey I missed the anniversary (yesterday) since last chat about GRK, are we still waiting on a Rudd govt endorsement on alternative energy Zzzz..

Has anyone done any sort of correlation between the interest in alternative energy vs the price of oil? I think there might be a coorelation. Maybe I should ask that on another thread... 
Good night for now.
 ...Zzzzz


----------



## jamessteele1 (5 February 2010)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Yes. Green Rock Energy has secured a $7m dollar government carbon emmisions grant . 

also 

If elected to government, the opposition (Tony Abbott) would spend $3.2 billion of taxpayers' money over four years on incentive payments to industry to reduce emissions.

"Our policy will be simpler, cheaper and more effective than the government's," Mr Abbott said.


----------



## roofa (30 March 2010)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Any participants in the current capital raising?
Could be interesting times with the ETS back in Parliament in a couple of months time.


----------



## DAZT49 (30 March 2010)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

Been a couple of years since I looked at this one.
I thought it would be a ripper.
Anyone give me a brief rundown on what has happened??
The company website doesnt relly give me any insight.
What happened in SA??


----------



## ronaldo (1 February 2011)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

positive developments in hungary.

coming back to life?


----------



## jbocker (16 March 2011)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

In a Trading Halt. Could be that they are to announce a JV partner to drill in the North Perth Basin or to drill the University project. Or could be some news towards power generation in Hungary. Not likely to be news of SA as GRK appear to be in a wait and see wrt other interests in SA (I assume GDY outcomes).
With the tragic events of Japan and the uncertainty of nuclear power being a future ongoing option it is time for alternative energy companies to prove viable options. Lets hope that these companies will find it, and if any carbon tax is ever imposed (rightly or wrongly) then I hope those funds are directed to help explore and prove these alternatives.


----------



## fiftyeight (1 May 2013)

*Re: GRK - Green Rock Energy*

I have been looking back through company announcements and I cant seem to find a reason why the share prices has been in constant decline?

Very new so I probably missed something obvious. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## System (31 March 2015)

On March 30th, 2015, Green Rock Energy Limited (GRK) changed its name and ASX code to Black Rock Mining Limited (BKT).


----------



## greggles (8 November 2018)

Black Rock Mining is looking like it may have bottomed out at 3c. The share price and volume have both been increasing over the last few days and today it finished the day at 4c, up 11.1% on yesterday's close.

For those interested in BKT's operations, have a look at this article from Mining Journal: https://www.mining-journal.com/reso.../mahenge-the-cinderella-of-the-graphite-space


----------



## greggles (22 January 2019)

Higher highs and higher lows for BKT in the last few days. 

Rather than speculate about the reasons, given there has been no price sensitive news since 7 January, I'll reproduce the company's response to the ASX Price and Volume query which was announced yesterday:



> Other potential reasons for the recent price movement in the company’s securities and recent trading include:
> 
> i. *Orior Capital Company Commissioned Research Report* – on Friday 19 January 2019, the Company released a paid for report prepared by Orior Capital via email and via its website www.blackrockmining.com.au
> 
> ...


----------



## Miner (1 February 2019)

greggles said:


> Higher highs and higher lows for BKT in the last few days.
> 
> Rather than speculate about the reasons, given there has been no price sensitive news since 7 January, I'll reproduce the company's response to the ASX Price and Volume query which was announced yesterday:
> 
> ...



Hi Greggles
The stock is apparently a buy by some brokers even if it has shot up recently. Their chart shows bullish (BS ??  ) .
The broker said 
"BKT $0.06. Up 9%.  A *Bullish *Pole and Pennant Formation."
what does your chart read ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2020)

took a while to get the story ready for the market. And clearly some at open thought it was worth a lot more than actually involved. Opened at 8c but fell back:

Black Rock has entered into a Strategic Alliance & Development Memorandum of Understanding with the POSCO Group for the development of the Mahenge Graphite Project; 
• POSCO is one of the world’s largest producers of anode feedstock and a major participant in the global LiB (Lithium ion Battery) industry;
 • Key terms of the Strategic Alliance & Development MOU include: 
(i) Completion of a Due Diligence period of up to 90 days to support the negotiation and entry into a two-phase binding Investment Agreement; 
(ii) Phase 1 – POSCO is to subscribe up to US$10m for either shares and/or convertible notes in Black Rock, with the funds to be applied to works including: (a) an early works program, including completion of all engineering and design; and  (b) provision of all-weather site access;  
(iii) Phase 2 – POSCO may make a second investment of an amount yet to be determined, with funds to be applied to works including project construction ....


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Worth another Bo Peep?
Even I've heard of Posco...


----------



## frugal.rock (25 January 2021)

I ended up taking a position Friday on $0.145...
Market seems to like the quarterly results out today.


----------



## greggles (16 September 2021)

The confident break above 19c looks bullish for BKT. No announcement driving today's price action. Leaky ship? Time will tell.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> GRAPHITE :  _Trading at 20.5c for a market cap of $177m. Elon Musk has been fretting about graphite supplies for the anode side of batteries. He should give Black Rock a call._





> _It has been methodical about bringing its Mahenge project in Tanzania into production. It’s capable of meeting 5% of global demand for an initial 26 years. The government is now on board with a free-carried 16%, removing previous uncertainty on the issue to make project financing all the easier to arrange._


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Kicking myself I didn't buy this earlier this week when I saw it.
Still not held. 🤔


----------



## mullokintyre (31 May 2022)

I have chosen BKT in the June comp, for no other reason than I have already taken a hiding on it in the past and I want revenge.
Mick


----------



## frugal.rock (12 September 2022)

BKT, pop pow.
Urbix agreement announcement on Friday has put the boot into it.


----------

